# When are they going to pop?



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm in 4-H and these does are going to have my 4h project in June 2015, what I want to know is when these ladies and going to burst. First 4 is Lucinda. This is not her first. The next 3 are of Maggie I think this is her first ( I just got them a couple of months ago). Thanks in advance☺


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

My best guess is 4 weeks to go! Is there a size limit for your 4-H project? Seems early for them but I know nothing about 4-H!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Did the person you got them from give you an estimated due date? The date they were with the buck? Looks like they are getting close:baby: Is your fair in June or they have to be tagged and weighed by June? Most fair rules states that they must still have their milk teeth to show? (6<9mos. show ages) I agree with SaltyLove again.:boy: I think you are going to have Christmas babies! You just might have to feed him a little more to catch up to the rest.He might be a little on the small side. Good luck keep us posted. I'm curious to see what other people have to say on this.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

No size limits but have to be over 50lb. I show at pickaway county fair in Ohio ( the first fair one of the year). The recommend December- January is the best time to have them born. This is my first time breeding and birthing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What do I need to have and to do!!!!!!!??????


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I show in June.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

What is the best thing to do once they are born?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you have a little wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see udders forming.

It is usually around 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding after udders begin.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

The are suppose to have babies in January, but I don't know if Lou can wait that long ( you guys are probably saying, yah she can wait no she is huge. Even bigger in person the pictures do not do it justice). Any tips about what you guys did or didn't do that might help? Open to any thing .


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Kiddskids said:


> This is my first time breeding and birthing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What do I need to have and to do!!!!!!!??????





Kiddskids said:


> What is the best thing to do once they are born?


How exciting! I'd say they both have about 6 weeks to go.

If you are there when the kids are born, make sure their faces are cleared of fluid so they can breath. If it's cold out I would help the mama goat dry them off quickly by using a towel. Having a heat lamp available for the babies is a very good idea for winter kidding.

Make sure the babies can nurse on their own before you leave the barn.

I always dunk the kids' umbilical cords in iodine right after birth to prevent infection.

You may want to give the moms some warm water with some molasses in it after kidding as it will be a rough time for her and that will help pick her up.

I think we give our kids and moms an injection of BoSe at kidding... but not sure on the dosage at this moment.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Kiddskids said:


> The are suppose to have babies in January


Early January sounds about right.  This is my doe due in the first week of Jan... she was AI-d so we are positive on the due date.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Where is the best place to get all this stuff at? ☺


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd looks at a feed/farm store...


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Is this a sign!!!! ????


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Does this happen before labor?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Does she have any udder? The goo may be a sign she's going to kid soon, but it's hard to tell from your pictures. Are you sure she's due in January? If so, this would be way too early for her to be kidding.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

The breeder said December or January so I don't know. They were put in with the buck early August. And yes really getting the udder for weeks now. She pooped today and a lot of goo came out.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Definitely keep an eye on her. Even if she was bred on the first day of august, she wouldn't be due until the 22nd onwards.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

She's so huge!!!!! She has been having contractions a lot. She also been laying down too. I want her to have her babies but I want it to happen when it suppose to and the babies to be safe.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

The breeder may've written their breeding dates down wrong. Do you have dexamethasone on hand? If she is in labor, you may want it to give to the kids (in case they are premature). Do you see a long string of goop? (It may be white, clear, or amber-colored, depending on the stage of labor.) If so, what color is it? Has she fully dilated/is she 'pinked up'? Those are some signs she is truly in labor. She may just be pretending... (I have a doe who's faked being in labor five times or so.) 

Somebody else may be able to help you more or chip in if I've missed anything. Just stay calm; if you get anxious, she'll pick up on it, and get anxious as well. Chances are the breeder wrote the wrong date down on the breeding.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

The string was long until she wagged her tail. And it was white. What does that mean?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry for replying so late-

About how long was the string? It sounds like she is in early labor to me. Was the goop thick? It may be the mucus plug. I've never birthed a boer goat, but I know in pygmy goats losing the mucus plug means they may have anywhere from half an hour to six+ hours to go. Keep an eye on her; again, it sounds like she's only in early labor. 

Could you post a picture if she develops anther string?


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

It was pretty long and it looked thick. This morning their was still a little bit of goo


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

This is Lucinda this morrning. In the last one you can see the goo a little bit


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I just went out and more is coming out. I haven't seen any signs of labor but this. No contractions nothing. I went ahead and put the last pic of my other doe she's a ff. Thanks for your responses


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's looking pretty close. I don't think she's gonna wait til January.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Yesterday evening this started. I was sitting in the stall with her and she got up and I saw that, so hopefully were getting closer 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

kccjer said:


> That's looking pretty close. I don't think she's gonna wait til January.


How much longer do you think until she has her baby(ies)????!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, going on her udder I'd say she is right on for being due in January. I have a doe due on the 8th of January that looks like the same size/stage of development as your doe. Some discharge is normal during pregnancy. Another one of my does who is also due in January has been having some whitish discharge for the past several days. Not quite as much as your doe though. As long as the discharge doesn't stink...it's normal.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Tonight when I went out she was having contractions. Again. She hasn't been laying down only on her knees, I don't know why!!!!????!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What do her contractions look like? Are you sure you're not seeing her rumen moving instead? The left side is constantly moving if her rumen is in good working order. 

It seems like she would be progressing into pushing by now if they truly are contractions....hmm. Have you seen her udder fill a lot recently? Do you know how to feel the ligaments of her tail?


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

It on her right I know about that trick. And her udder is really filling up a hole lot. How do you feel for ligaments in her tail?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a good video on how to find the ligaments.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Tonight amber and white mixed goo was coming out. She ate her food but not like she usually does.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Getting close. Heck, you might be helping her kid right now. I guess it's 8:05pm your time. Prepare to have a late night!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Close 9:10. But I haven't seen any contractions today


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Our goats go out side then we open the gate and the all run to their pen it's so cute. But I let her out of hers after she was done eating and wasn't her self


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

When mine were about to pop, they just weren't themselves. Sort of a "bleah" attitude about them, without them being sick. Moping around, lying in unusual places, probably very uncomfortable inside, without it hurting enough to yell. Yours sound on track. 
Yeah, sorry, Ohio is Eastern time, I looked it up after posting. Prepare for an even later night, therefore.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

UPDATE: same symptoms but no goo. ?????


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

So I just went out and check NOW she has goo. I will add her udder is a lot bigger, a lot bigger sine the last post. My sister is a nurse and she helped me feel for her ligaments and I couldn't tell so she felt them and she said they are soft. What's that mean?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Pull up a chair in the kidding barn, and get comfy.  Could be hours, could be minutes. Does' code.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ya...you will make yourself crazy with all the little symptoms...then she'll go when you've finally given up all hope of babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> Ya...you will make yourself crazy with all the little symptoms...then she'll go when you've finally given up all hope of babies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That's what she's going to make me do. Now she has no symptoms at all. Maybe if I give up she will give me my babies! Lol 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Here are the girl today! the last two are of Maggie. The first couple are of the doe I think is really close. I was in the stall with her and all of the sudden she looks and puts her head on the wall and her eyes got really huge and she stuck her teeth out. Then she acted like nothing happened. What's that about. Also her vlvla has a little opening I'm it where it's open.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

The 6th pic is of her right side.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Still looks like they have a couple weeks left to me.  But I'm glad you're keeping a close eye one them cuz you never know with some of these girls. I know I've said this already... but we have does due Jan 8th and 13th and they look just like your does, udder development wise. Both are acting uncomfortable too. That's just normal behavior at this stage in pregnancy.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

So I have a really I don't know if you call it serious has in thought full or just curious but any way. Today I when out and noticed lucinda looks thinner/ not has big. I've read and my uncle has had goat pull a false pregnancy but I don't think that's what it is because I can feel babies kick. Also her udder has gotten so big. Does this mean the babies are settling for birth or..........??????


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Can someone show me a pic of a Boers udder before labor please?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure! Here are two of ours. These were taken the day before or day of kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your does look like they still have time left, but of course they could fool, it's really hard to tell in pics sometimes.

Do you know how to check tail ligaments? That is one thing I always check when a doe is really close to kidding. If you don't know how to check, then go on youtube and do a search 'how to check goat tail ligament' and there are some good videos to show you what to look for  Typically, when the ligaments can not be felt at all, chances are the doe is in labor. There is what I call the disappearing & reappearing act though, sometimes it feels like they are completely gone, then an hour later you can still feel them. When they are gone for good tho' they are gone 

Another sign I look for is a strutted udder - looks like the hair has vanished, and the skin is tight & shiny. But again, some does may not fill until they are pushing babies out. Most of ours have some kind of tightness/fullness to the udder though.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

She has been losing hair on her udder, where it has been filling a lot. Do the babies settle down in the belly. Because now the babies are really low. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

_Soon!_ You're not making a several-hour shopping trip today, are you? Once the kids drop, it's not long. I'm betting within 24 hours. How are her tail ligaments? Can you reach around and "through" the base of her tail with one hand?


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Still nothing!!!!!! Her udder is bigger and the babies are all settle like little rocks in her belly so I don't know when its going to happen.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I went out and checked her last nigh and her udder was so full and tight. This morning she has white? goo coming out and her udder is even fuller


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Sounds like you are getting very close / once the goo is amber or yellowish is usually means kids within the hour/ remember however, does code of honor allows for them to confound and confuse us with not following all the "signs" lol She does sound like next 24 hours to me.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

She had them Twin does!!!!!! We went out and she already had one by herself!!!! Almost didn't get the second one out. It's butt came out first with its legs under its self. But all went out well. She couldn't of had her last one with out us. We named them Noel and Holly. Fist is Noel and then Holly. Holly looks we ird in her pic cause the straw is up around her. Christmas babies!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwwwwww, congrats!!! Christmas babies!!! How fun.  What beautiful little girls. 

Great job helping with the 2nd one. Did you push her butt back in and get legs out first or did she come out folded with legs under?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What a couple Christmas cuties. :stars:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats. They're precious.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww so precious! Congrats!!!!!  MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Awwwwwww, congrats!!! Christmas babies!!! How fun.  What beautiful little girls.
> 
> Great job helping with the 2nd one. Did you push her butt back in and get legs out first or did she come out folded with legs under?


She came out with legs folded under her stomach and then once she picked a little bit more her legs came out. I knew it was going to be bad when I knew it was a girl before I saw the face. I didn't think of pushing the butt back in because me and my mom were just talking and then we realized the baby is coming ( Lou was very quiet) if I would've pushed the button back in she wouldn't of gotten them out cause her ran out of energy. This all felt like 20 minutes but actually liked 2-3 minutes to get her out.


----------

